# تعليم فيديو تصميم الطرق باستخدام برنامج civil 3d من البداية الي الاحتراف



## مهندس العاصمة (1 مارس 2012)

تعليم فيديو تصميم الطرق باستخدام برنامج civil 3d من البداية الي الاحتراف


اعداد المهندس المتميز : كريم سامي




















انتظروني قريبا في اولي الحلقات علي المنتدي الكريم


​


----------



## mr x (1 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ياشباب

م العاصمة مشكور علي المشاركة الجميلة وانا واحد من الناس اخدت الكورس مع م كريم وماشاء الله الراجل متمكن من البرنامج وانا عندي فيديوهات الشرح وانشاء الله انزلهالكم تباعا علي المنتدي بس انتظروني.....


----------



## رمضان الدعرونه (1 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## mostafammy (1 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك وجزاك الله خير 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (2 مارس 2012)

_*بارك الله فيك*_​


----------



## fhamm (2 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونحن في انتظاركم


----------



## talan77 (3 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونحن في انتظاركم


----------



## عادل علي الرجباني (7 مارس 2012)

civil


----------



## hos1989 (7 مارس 2012)

many thankssss


----------



## علي سليم متولي (8 مارس 2012)

على فكرة انا في انتظارك


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (8 مارس 2012)

منتظرين الشرح الوافى ربنا يجزيك خيرا على نشر العلم


----------



## abedodeh (8 مارس 2012)

مشكوريين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## salemdammona (8 مارس 2012)

ياجماعه نبي فيديوا لتعلم برنامج اللاند ديسكتوب


----------



## eng.ali fikry (9 مارس 2012)

منتظرين الشرح الوافى ربنا يجزيك خيرا على نشر العلم


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (10 مارس 2012)

فى انتظار الشرح ياهندسة وربنا يوفقك الى فعل الخيرات


----------



## eng-sharif (10 مارس 2012)

نحن فى الانتظار


----------



## bazoonline (10 مارس 2012)

شكرا مقدما ونحن منتظرين .... واضح أنه مطلب جماهيرى


----------



## أبوتقي (10 مارس 2012)

فين الشرح ياهندسة


----------



## mr x (10 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الاخوة الاعزاء الزميل مهندس العاصمة ترك لى تنزيل الحلقات و قد تم تنزيل حلقات ال profiles و ال gradingو هى الان على المنتدى اسال الله ان يستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## elfares (10 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور وأين الشرح


----------



## mr x (10 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الاخ الفاضل الشرح موجود بتاريخ 3/3/2012 لحلقات ال profiles
و بتاريخ 11/3/2012 حلقات ال Gradingو بمجرد حضرتك ما تعمل بحث على اسم م / كريم سامى هتلاقى كل الحلقات التى قمت بتنزيلها و جارى ضغط باقى الحلقات لرفعها غلى المنتدى


----------



## last72day (11 مارس 2012)

لم اجدمنذ اصدر هذا الخبر اى دروس اتمنا ان نجدها قريبا


----------



## ASILARABI (11 مارس 2012)

*أخي الكريم لم نجد الشرح المشار اليه
الرجاء مساعدتنا ووضع روابط المواضيع التي تحوي الشرح*​


----------



## ASILARABI (11 مارس 2012)

عذرا لم انتبه لها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=318082

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=319791


----------



## catalon (11 مارس 2012)

thank youooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## حسام بوشكش (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم نحن فى انتظار الكورس وانتظار الشرح الجميل للمهندس المبدع كريم


----------



## fahd elshemary (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم يا ليت باقى الحلقات انا ما رايت غير حلقات النقاط و البرفيللل


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (21 مارس 2012)

منتظرين باقى المحاضرات ياهندسة وربنا يوفقك


----------



## elfaki (24 مارس 2012)

*أخى الكريم لقد تم حتى الآن تنزيل حلقات الpoints و الgrading و ال profile و نحن فى إنتظار بقية الحلقات و جزاكم الله خيراً و أسأل الله أن يجعل هذا العمل الطيب فى ميزان حسناتكم.*


----------



## ابو جنى على (25 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## elfaki (25 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم نحن فى إنتظار بقية الحلقات مع أمنياتى لك بالتوفيق.*


----------



## افون (25 مارس 2012)

ياجماعه ممكن ملف الرفع المساحى اللى بيشرح عليه المهندس ايمن قنديل برنامج اللاند يااااااااااااااااااااااااريت لو سمحتم


----------



## akhilali (25 مارس 2012)

في الانتظار يا بش مهندس نتمنى لك التوفيق .... تحيات المهندس العراقي


----------



## حيدر ضياء الركابي (26 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## حسام الصاوي (27 مارس 2012)

*اسف ياجماعة من فضلكم اريد الشرح بسرعة بجد انا هتجنن من يوم ما شفت هالبرنامج كمان عندي مشكلة للاخوة الي شغالين طرق الحمد للة انا حاليا اعمل علي الاتو لاند ديسك لاكن مطلع عيني بحساب الكميات وخصوصا في اماكن المنحنيات حساباتة غير دقيقة ابدا وثانيا اريد اي اخ فاضل يساعدني لو حبيت اعطي المساح الجريد شيت offset 3 متر وكذالك offset 6 متر يمين ويسار الشارع كل 10 متر بطول 20كيلوا مع العلم اني قمت بتسوية او 10 كيلوا مانويل ولاكن الموضوع متعب للغاية ارجو الافادة في الموضوعين؟ *


----------



## elfaki (27 مارس 2012)

*ما زلنا فى إنتظار بقية الحلقات وجزاكم الله خيراً.*


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (27 مارس 2012)

*فين الشرح ياهندسة*


----------



## elfaki (1 أبريل 2012)

*ما زلنا فى إنتظار شرح بقية الحلقات أخى الكريم.*


----------



## حسن طلعت (2 أبريل 2012)

الله ينور يا هندسه


----------



## elfaki (2 أبريل 2012)

*فى إنتظار بقية الحلقات يا باشمهندس مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق.*


----------



## abedodeh (2 أبريل 2012)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## maykel (3 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على تعب محبتك


----------



## maykel (3 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا جزييلا*


----------



## elfaki (5 أبريل 2012)

*أخى الكريم ما زلنا فى إنتظار بقية شرح الحلقات.*


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (12 أبريل 2012)

نحن فى انتظار الشرح ياغالى


----------



## السيدنصير (12 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا جزييلا*​


----------



## السيدنصير (13 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (16 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*


----------



## fahd elshemary (21 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الاخوة الاعزاء تم تحميل حلقتين على المنتدى خاصين ب Alignment & offset and widening


----------



## mamathashem (23 أبريل 2012)

ان شاء الله نحن بنتظار


----------



## husamqa (24 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير بس ما في رابط للتنزيل


----------



## hiwa karim (27 أبريل 2012)

جزاك اللة


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (29 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ونحن في انتظاركم*​

​
​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 أغسطس 2012)

Where are there ?


----------



## المهندس محمد ساسى (20 أغسطس 2012)

_*بارك الله فيك خونا *_


----------



## amanj (4 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------

